
Metallica singer leaves Bay Area because of 'elitist' attitude - outericky
http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2016/12/22/metallica-singer-leaves-bay-area-because-elitist-attitude.html
======
Clubber
I loved Metallica until the whole Napster thing. Who am I kidding, their music
is still great for hardcore heads down coding. Nine Inch Nails too.

~~~
xyzzy123
If you or your employer would be totally cool with giving away the stuff you
make money off or were funded to do, sweet as.

What do you commercially work on btw? Can I have a copy? Got a link?

~~~
Clubber
It's more how it was done. It was watching Metallica who made their money
selling rebellion and raw emotion turn into litigious corporatists. It was a
real generation clash. Image is everything.

~~~
xyzzy123
Well I guess you or your employer will just roll over like like chumps then
when a commercial entity pirates or "liberates" whatever it is that you
produce.

~~~
caminante
I disagree with how your comments were greyed v. those of others.

------
fixxer
Lol. I would pay for a video of him driving through SF with a deer on the
bumper.

I get looks every season and I'm in Illinois.

~~~
dwyer
How does one secure a deer to their _bumper_ anyway? I figured a better place
would be the roof or the bed of a truck. A Google image search for "deer on
the bumper" only turns up roadkill.

I'm beginning to think either these quotes are fake or James Hetfield doesn't
actually hunt.

~~~
fixxer
"Deer on the bumper" is a common saying for "attached to car for transport".
I'm sure he has it in the back of a truck.

Edit: James hunts. Well known. Don't be silly.

[http://www.thatsnonsense.com/images/giles2.png](http://www.thatsnonsense.com/images/giles2.png)

~~~
hdx
Another thing he said in the podcast is that the man in that picture is not
even him :P

~~~
fixxer
Lol, I was wondering that myself.

------
radd9er
So in order to get away from elitists, he moves to VAIL hahah.

~~~
Animats
Where "the singer is in the process of developing four houses on his 40 acres
of property."

------
xrd
I'm shocked Fox News was able to unearth something this newsworthy!

------
Clubber
What are you a record company shill or something?

~~~
xyzzy123
No, I'm a person who creates IP in exhange for money.

I dislike the concept as much as the next person but it seems hypocritical to
consider code one kind of thing while considering music another kind of thing.

You either accept the license or you don't.

There is an aspect to metal which is about making sure you look after yourself
and taking care of your own interests, in the face of people who want to
justify coming and taking your stuff. I think this is the deeper message than
blurb about fans.

~~~
Clubber
I never said I disagreed with their claims, I said I disagreed with the way
Metallica handled it. It's the first approximation of the Streisand effect
that I can recall.

But I _do_ disagree with the constant extension of copyright duration, which
is a legal monopoly originally granted for 14 years optionally renewable for
another 14. Now it's life of the author plus 70 years. This is of course
mostly done for intrenched interests that can afford to lobby congress for
their benefit and the detriment to society as a whole.

As I'm sure you are aware, the concept of copyright is to grant temporary
legal monopoly to incentivize and reward creation but to ultimately benefit
the public by releasing it to public domain after 28 years. Now it can be 100+
years. All the benefit of monopoly, but no meaningful benefit to the public.
If copyright laws were as they were originally intended, all Metallica from
their founding to ...Justice would be public domain now. Finally, anything
copyrighted after 1978 will probably never be public domain in our lifetimes.
How is that beneficial to society? Monopolies are bad, especially life long
ones granted by the government.

Furthermore, copyrights for software are very weak. I can clone Excel all day
long as long as I don't copy their code. Software patents were designed as a
copyright of sorts for software ideas, but look at what a disaster that turned
into. So technically, as soon as you or your company releases a product, I can
probably clone it to my heart's content, unless you have a patent that will
hold up.

Why are you bringing up 15 year old talking points? It just goes to show much
much Metallica is married to the idea of copyright rather than their music,
again to their net detriment.

~~~
xyzzy123
You're trotting out the "injustice of copyright" argument (yeah, I think it's
messed up too) as though it's a justification for what was at the time the
commercially enabled piracy of recently released albums.

My view on the world is only an epsilon away from yours. I'm not in the "home
taping is killing the movie industry crowd". I release "free as in freedom"
software by default.

But from my point of view, the epsilon is that a lot of people in the software
industry do rely on and understand the value and importance of IP as a work
product yet insist that others should be ok with a company profiting off the
illegal distribution of music.

Anyway, while we are having a way old discussion all over again, thanks for
your sincere replies.

~~~
Clubber
You're welcome, and for what it's worth, I wasn't the one down voting you.

